

French Intelligence Law: OVH's Point of View - espadrine
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ovh.com%2Ffr%2Fnews%2Farticles%2Fa1766.point-vue-ovh-loi-renseignement

======
bvrlt
> This law is not good for our country. Why? Because it will change our
> behavior, our way of life every day, especially when using the telephones
> and the Internet. We will have the feeling of being constantly tapped and
> this will create a psychosis in the population.

I'm willing to bet that statement is wrong and behaviors won't change for 99%
of the population. Unfortunately, even people aware of privacy issues
willingly put their data in the hands of companies such as Google, Facebook
etc. where the privacy is limited.

~~~
Arnt
99%, you say. I live in a country where 3% of the adult population used Tor
yesterday, so you're off by at least 2%.

~~~
bvrlt
Interesting. What is your country?

~~~
Arnt
First, I was woozy, it's actually 0.3% daily Tor users, not 3%.

But I live in Germany, and in my environment _much_ more than 1% have changed
behaviour in minor ways. For example, when a dance school filmed a performance
a few weeks ago, the parents were strongly in favour of keeping that off the
net, and particularly keeping the children's names off.

